# SPAM-Aufkommen mayl.de



## Heiko (9 Mai 2003)

Nachdem ja immer mal diskutiert wird, wie effektiv der SPAM-Filter von www.mayl.de ist, habe ich grade mal einen Screenshot gemacht und den angehängt.
Die mayls in den Bereichen "Unidentifiziert" und "GMX" sind SPAM. Im Posteingang war heute 1 sinnvolle Mail (schon runtergeladen) und kein SPAM.


----------

